

Flipping Out [2009] - dave1010uk
http://code.flickr.net/2009/12/02/flipping-out/

======
dave1010uk
Thought this was an interesting idea. Does anyone else do this? What are it's
pitfalls?

Here's a similar post (from 2011) about feature flags:
[http://blog.asana.com/2011/04/using-flags-to-ease-new-
featur...](http://blog.asana.com/2011/04/using-flags-to-ease-new-feature-
development/)

